# dann sicher das.



## Emmanuel27

Leider fehlt mir dieses Talent. Und, wenn ich ehrlich bin, fehlt mir auch die Begeisterung für ein solches Unterfangen.
Aber wenn heute etwas keine Rolle spielt, dann sicher das. Solange ich von anderen Menschen umgeben bin und mir nur den Kopf darüber zerbrechen muss, wie ich es schaffe, eine Crème brulée hinzubekommen, ohne das Hotel in Brand zu setzen, wird es mir gut gehen.
"entonces es seguro"? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Uncle BBB

"dann sicher das" significa "entonces seguro ésto. Das se refiere a "Begeisterung" (o Talent).


----------



## anahiseri

lo que quiere decir es que que el hecho de que le falte talento y entusiasmo para esta tarea (*Talent und Begeisterung für ein solches Unterfangen) *es algo que hoy en día no tiene ninguna importancia
literalmente: Si hay algo que hoy en día no tiene importancia, seguro que es eso.


----------



## ayuda?

*Re:* ,dann sicher das.

*Yo diría:*
,entonces así es.


----------



## anahiseri

ayuda? said:


> *Yo diría:*
> ,entonces así es


yo creo que "así" no pega en ese contexto. Hay que traducir el "das".


----------



## Emmanuel27

danke


----------



## ayuda?

*Re:* dann sicher das.

*Pues entonces,*
 seguramente así es *eso *entonces . (seguramente están así  las cosas/la situacíón)


----------

